# 87' Q-Syncronicity - New project car



## mcgoverner (Jan 28, 2016)

87' Q-Syncronicity - New project car
Bought this 87' QSW for $800 here in Alaska - So excited about this car and would love some advice to really clean it up and get it even a 1/4 as nice as dougkehl's wagon! Drove it a hundred miles home and am already super impressed at how it handles the icy/snowy roads here... I've got an 89' Fox wagon that runs but I was considering using it as a parts car for this if it shares parts??? (although I love that car too and has been my summer town car for almost three years now)...

I don't know much about it's past but everything seems to be in working order. When I first picked it up, the syncro lights would come on accordingly, but after getting it home it seems that the center diff lock light comes on sometimes, the rear always comes on? 

Here's some pics: I'd love some advice on where to start with this thing. I'd like to lift it and do all new suspension to start? Anyone done that on here? I live on a fairly gnarly dirt road that gets pretty beat up. But it seems to me that there are a few other issues to tackle first. All the seams (windows, gutter, sunroof) are basically shot. There's quite a bit of moisture (and what seems to be some type of oil) in the carpet under the passenger floor mat(mystery, did someone spill oil in the car or is it coming from the engine bay; I'll pull the carpet and look). It also looks like there was an undercoating that has been split open in a few places and is now exposed metal, rusty metal...

Really, any advice you have would be greatly appreciated, as well as any parts resources you may have laying around (anyone got a bentley they want to sell?). I've got about a grand to sink into it to start and I'm hoping to save my pennies and really get it ship shape. Thanks in advance, and sorry for the 30 photos but I figured why not, good record of where I'm starting out...








[/url]IMG_1240 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_1239 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr[/IMG]

IMG_1244 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

Original Paint color?

IMG_1242 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1241 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

missing the last part of the tailpipe from this flange back... anyone got one?

IMG_1245 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1246 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1249 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1250 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

rear right tailight?
IMG_1251 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1252 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1252 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1253 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1254 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1256 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1257 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

Haven't really traced these at all but anyone know what they belong to?

IMG_1258 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1259 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1260 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1261 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

this doesn't look right...

IMG_1262 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

Looks like the previous owner crunched something... notice the wire wrapped around the frame mount?

IMG_1272 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1270 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1269 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

heres one spot where the undercoating split open...

IMG_1268 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

what's that red and yellow go to?

IMG_1264 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr

IMG_1271 by colin mcgovern, on Flickr


----------



## mcgoverner (Jan 28, 2016)

*TMI*

Okay, maybe tmi right out of the gates... Three questions to start:

1) Anyone have any tips/advice on what to go with in terms of doing a 2" lift and new suspension?

2) How does one test the locking diffs? Lights seem to come on but I don't feel any noticeable difference so I'm curious if everything is in working order? Door locks work and from what I can gather they run off the same vacuum?

3) What would you do to this car to start with?

Thanks, I'll take my questions off the air...


----------



## mudbutt22 (Dec 23, 2017)

mcgoverner said:


> How does one test the locking diffs? Lights seem to come on but I don't feel any noticeable difference so I'm curious if everything is in working order? Door locks work and from what I can gather they run off the same vacuum?


No idea on the other stuff, but I'd say get the car up on jacks, put it in neutral, lock the diffs, and spin the wheels by hand. I'm not super familiar with how these systems work, but if the front and rear diffs lock seperately, then turning one front/rear wheel will result in the other front/rear turning in the same direction. 

Or, if the center diff is lockable, then you should be able to slide all 4 wheels under hard braking. If the front wheels lock, then mechanically the rear will as well.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

If the diff lights come on I would say your diff are locked. There are diff lock switches on the tranny and the rear diff, which when activated send a signal to the diff lock panel in front of the shifter in the cabin.


----------



## Longtooth (Dec 16, 2016)

Pull the lever out two notches. Then make a sharp turn either direction. It should buck or pulsate.


----------

